# Smok TF RTDA



## OneEyeLeft (6/5/16)

Received mine from Vape Club this morning - excellent service and price as always.

Threw in dual vertical 4mm ID, 7 wraps Titanium which came to 0.25 Ohm (wanted a build similar to my Aromamizer but scaled up). 

Wicking the verticals was a bit tricky as the juice holes are ginormous compared to the Aromamizer and the well is so deep one has to wick through the deck.

Stuck insulation tape over two air holes, as I only want air on the coils, then put it on my DNA200. 
Started it at 37.5 Watts, 215 deg C with a 50 W, 1 sec preheat (the settings I use for the Aromamizer).
After upping preheat to 60 W it gives me what I want - a cool smooth vape.

I am happy. Will it replace my Aromamizer? I will wait until I have used it a while longer before I can say. At the moment it certainly seems as good. 

The only gripe I have is that, just as on the Aromamizer, one has to line up the coils with the air holes. What makes it a bit more annoying on the RDTA is that one has to check that one does not close the juice flow accidentally while doing this. 

I do recommend it to others who enjoy bottom feeder side breathers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (6/5/16)

OneEyeLeft said:


> Received mine from Vape Club this morning - excellent service and price as always.
> 
> Threw in dual vertical 4mm ID, 7 wraps Titanium which came to 0.25 Ohm (wanted a build similar to my Aromamizer but scaled up).
> 
> ...



Nice review @OneEyeLeft - looking forward to doing some crazy builds in my RDTA too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin (8/5/16)

I have had this tank since friday. While the tank was well made, clean threads and no machine oil there were 2 problems. They lost the plot during assembly which caused a leak because they only put a o ring on one side of the glass and the second problem is the juice flow lock is backwards from the diagram on the side which also caused a leak when trying to fill. Besides these problems, what a device, the flavour is amazing, it produces a thick dense vapour and the top fill is a win being able to fit a dropper without a problem. Its easy to wick and now that the I have sorted out its quirks it doesn't leak and produces a great constant vape 

Can't not mention the coil, its a flattened clapton that works wonders and might add to my new found love for this tank. 

8/10 would recommend just inspect it fully before filling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (26/5/16)

@Greyz

So as requested in another thread, my short initial impressions of this tank:

Err... tough one. It's very good, but not great IMO.
The thing is I find with all these so called "RDTA's" that there's just so much airflow that you need a proper power build and high watts to get the most of it otherwise there'll be clouds galore but not that much flavour. I also don't see the point of closing the airflows because that's taking away from the 'RDTA' experience.

It's a different type of vape but it does have its place when you do it right.My first few attempts I was less than impressed but after adjusting my builds and wicking, it git far better.

The tank itself, paint job on the black is meh but the build quality feels good.
Deck is nice and big and coiling & wicking isn't too difficult either.
Juice control works well and I haven't had a leak yet.
The nic rush is quite noticeable.
Yes it does feel more dripper-ish and I don't have a problem with that. I actually quite like that part of the tank quite a bit.

Overall a good tank but don't love it as much as my TFV4.
I am however really looking forward to the TFV8.

EDIT: After extensive use, personally I find that sub 75W, flavour isn't full and highly recommend a minimum of 95W. Another advantage is the vape doesn't get too hot even around this type of power.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> @Greyz
> 
> So as requested in another thread, my short initial impressions of this tank:
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to give me your initial impressions, your my go-to-guy when it comes to Smok lol I'm hoping the flavour is better than the TFv4. While it's a good tank it lacks a bit in the flavour department when compared to some other tanks I've tried. It never disappoints on vapour production.
Can you impart any tips on coiling and wicking? It would really help as I'm on my strip of BC, and a visit to a vape shop will only possible over the weekend.

Unfortunately I'm letting (pif'fing) my TFv4 to a mate, Mike, who's now 6 weeks stinky free and wants to get rid of his NeBox and get a powerful box mod. But I will be replacing her with a TFv8, I hope that its available locally so I can get it as soon as it's here.


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/5/16)

One likes to refer to themselves in 3rd person


----------



## Cave Johnson (26/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks for taking the time to give me your initial impressions, your my go-to-guy when it comes to Smok lol I'm hoping the flavour is better than the TFv4. While it's a good tank it lacks a bit in the flavour department when compared to some other tanks I've tried. It never disappoints on vapour production.
> Can you impart any tips on coiling and wicking? It would really help as I'm on my strip of BC, and a visit to a vape shop will only possible over the weekend.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm letting (pif'fing) my TFv4 to a mate, Mike, who's now 6 weeks stinky free and wants to get rid of his NeBox and get a powerful box mod. But I will be replacing her with a TFv8, I hope that its available locally so I can get it as soon as it's here.



Standard coil is good but I prefer a spaced 6-7wrap clapton with 3mm ID.
That standard coil is draining greater than 20A at 90W which is beyond the recommended limit of most cells. 

WRT wicking, not as much as the TFV4, fluff out nicely, tuck into the wicking holes and trim them exactly in line with the deck at the bottom. A few mm too long will leave you with a high powered dry hit :| Wick it the first time, have a few pulls then have a look at the wicks and see if they're keeping up. If not, probably too much cotton or too long. 

I have never been disappointed with flavour on the TFV4 hey. Just need a good balance between build, wick, power and airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Standard coil is good but I prefer a spaced 6-7wrap clapton with 3mm ID.
> That standard coil is draining greater than 20A at 90W which is beyond the recommended limit of most cells.
> 
> WRT wicking, not as much as the TFV4, fluff out nicely, tuck into the wicking holes and trim them exactly in line with the deck at the bottom. A few mm too long will leave you with a high powered dry hit :| Wick it the first time, have a few pulls then have a look at the wicks and see if they're keeping up. If not, probably too much cotton or too long.
> ...


As always you fail to disappoint, thanks a mil. I'm heading to the PO now to pick up the tank.

WRT flavour on my TFv4, I won't go so far as to say it lacks flavour but when I compare the flavour against the Haze dripper tank or the Theorem its not as good. 
That said, the TFv4 with a set of Claptons gives out tons of flavour but the draw feels a lot tighter, could be because there's like no space inside the RBA with dual 3mm claptons.
Before I let her go I think I'll try out a spaced Clapton build with a 2.5mm ID. You know the TFv4 way better than I- I think I didn't ever get the balance between air flow, wick and coils size right.

Thanks again for the detailed wicked tutorial. Your a legend man!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (26/5/16)

Greyz said:


> As always you fail to disappoint, thanks a mil. I'm heading to the PO now to pick up the tank.
> 
> WRT flavour on my TFv4, I won't go so far as to say it lacks flavour but when I compare the flavour against the Haze dripper tank or the Theorem its not as good.
> That said, the TFv4 with a set of Claptons gives out tons of flavour but the draw feels a lot tighter, could be because there's like no space inside the RBA with dual 3mm claptons.
> ...



Your'e welcome bud. Let us know how it goes.

Try this on your TFV4. Full airflow, 75-85W

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Looks like you managed to squeeze 3.5mm in there, am I seeing right?
I have managed to get dual 3.5mm Claptons in but it made the draw too tight to comfortably chain vape.
I wick my coils almost identically but I trim the tails at a 30-40% angle. I've saved these pics to my gallery, I'll give you trim style a run over the weekend. 




Tonight we dine on RDTA  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

My phone was on charge when I wicked the stock coils so I don't have pics of the wicking. 
But I followed your advise and deck the wicks level with the deck after trimming the tails.
The tails were covering the holes and just a little short of coming through. I'd say there's about half a mil. 
Filled up some BBM because I was wishing for a sweet vape and I know the flavour well. I slowly pushed the watts from 30 up to 65 and stayed there. Tons of vapour and flavour too. 
This weekend I'll play around after getting some more coiling spares. So far so good.
Thanks again for helping me, you saved me a ton of trial and error!





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Effjh (26/5/16)

Any of you guys doing vertical builds in this tank? Want to know how it compares to the Aromamiser in this regard, love my v1 Aromamisers, but the top fill and other bits and bobs on this tank looks good.


----------



## Greyz (26/5/16)

Effjh said:


> Any of you guys doing vertical builds in this tank? Want to know how it compares to the Aromamiser in this regard, love my v1 Aromamisers, but the top fill and other bits and bobs on this tank looks good.


Give me till the weekend bud. I'll try out a dual vertical build and post the results.
First impressions so far are good. @Cave Johnson Im getting quite a kick from the nic, all tingly fingers and light headed - you weren't kidding!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/5/16)

Effjh said:


> Any of you guys doing vertical builds in this tank? Want to know how it compares to the Aromamiser in this regard, love my v1 Aromamisers, but the top fill and other bits and bobs on this tank looks good.



I plan to do an interesting vertical build soon. Will let you know how it goes. 

Haha that's right @Greyz! The nic hits hard in this thing 
I was enjoying that nic rush post gym prior to eating this morning lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (27/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> I plan to do an interesting vertical build soon. Will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Haha that's right @Greyz! The nic hits hard in this thing
> I was enjoying that nic rush post gym prior to eating this morning lol.


But why is it this tank hits so hard? The TFv4 doesn't have the same kick. I actually had to pull the bottle and double check I didn't have 6mg by mistake.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/5/16)

Greyz said:


> But why is it this tank hits so hard? The TFv4 doesn't have the same kick. I actually had to pull the bottle and double check I didn't have 6mg by mistake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Combination of factors.
More surface area on the coil which also has a quick ramp up coupled with the large airflow and your vapor intake is now much larger than your other tanks.


----------



## Greyz (27/5/16)

Cave Johnson said:


> Combination of factors.
> More surface area on the coil which also has a quick ramp up coupled with the large airflow and your vapor intake is now much larger than your other tanks.



Aha! Light bulb moment


----------



## Cloudgeek (28/5/16)

Ive had mine since monday, it delivers super taste and decent clouds, just drinks the juice big time, I have a 2 coils of 7 wrap twisted wire on there made up of 3x 28 guage kanthal, in really enjoying that wire and the tank, wicked it with sone cotton bacon v2, great tanks and good looking on my rx200s


----------



## Effjh (28/5/16)

Thats the tf-rta not tf-rtda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lehan (1/10/16)

I got myself the smok rdta and a cuboid 150w mod. I have a issue with the tank leanking when filling it. Difficult to determine if the leak is through the juice holes or coming from the juice flow ring. Does anyone else had this issue?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------

